

Digg is Dead - jackelin
http://forfraksake.com/post/43627508/digg-is-dead-you-heard-it-here-first-for-reasons

======
staticshock
I've come to understand that sensationalist headlines like this one, "X is
dead", actually mean "X is no longer interesting", once you take out the
sensationalism. Even pg is guilty of this:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/microsoft.html>

If his essay was titled, "Microsoft is no longer interesting", would anybody
still read it? We all know Microsoft is no longer interesting. But if you say
'dead', you can write an essay explaining WHY something is no longer
interesting and still have everyone reading. Good job.

~~~
r7000
Nietzsche may have done it first.

~~~
jorgeortiz85
Unfortunately, Nietzsche is dead.

~~~
r7000
Nietzsche's influence remains substantial. :)

------
antiismist
Let's keep some perspective - Digg almost sold for $200,000,000 a couple days
ago. Maybe they have some problems but it is still a very valuable site with
lots of happy users.

------
nir
[insert name of company] is dead. You heard it first here!

~~~
qwph
Rumours of [insert name of company]'s death have been greatly exaggerated.

~~~
noonespecial
[insert name of company] is not dead yet.

[insert name of company] thinks it'll go for a walk...

------
hectorhector
digg died several months ago when their comments slowly started looking a lot
like youtube's

~~~
ivankirigin
Despite my love for higher level discourse, both YouTube and Digg are doing
fine without it. You don't die when the average vocal user is rude online.
That's almost the definition of mainstream.

~~~
stcredzero
I think this says something significant about our "society." I think this
reveals where our notion of community has gone.

~~~
ivankirigin
Online communities are nothing like the still vibrant IRL communities. The
best of both worlds is when they intersect.

------
geuis
I stopped being a happy user a hell of a long time ago. Why do I like Hacker
News? Because I have a snowball's chance in hell of people in the community
reading my occasional submissions or answering questions I might pose. The
last time I got a front-page story on Digg was 2005 when I posted about some
dude faking a story about him giving out Ubuntu cd's at a McDonalds.

~~~
bprater
Bingo, there is something very attractive about a small community.

~~~
sktrdie
therefore every growing community is doomed to die?

~~~
qwph
I'd say it's more that the smaller the community, the greater the chance that
the community as a whole can agree on what constitutes signal and what
constitutes noise.

------
redorb
200mm was fair for a site with 50mm uniques, msft currently has the text ad
deal with digg, wonder if that was a major factor. i dont buy the :lack of
culture line...

------
jackelin
Tumblr killed the story

URL - <http://forfraksake.com/post/43627508/digg-is-dead>

------
fallentimes
No.

------
sktrdie
i go to digg when i need hand relief

